

Redbox Tells Warner Bros. to Shove It - yottabyte47
http://www.slashfilm.com/red-box-bow-warner-bros-unreasonable-56day-rental-delay/

======
gxs
I was raised by the internet. I've been downloading movies, music, and games
for as long as I can remember.

Other than the occasional trip to the theaters, in the past 5-7 years, the
only time I've ever actually paid for a DVD was at a Redbox kiosk. They get
it- it's cheap, instantaneous, and convenient.

It makes sense that WB would be against such a useful service.

